# Ceiling fan light woes



## Rincon (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a new ceiling fan in my kitchen that I installed about 6 months ago.  The problem I have with it are the light bulbs.  They use some new type, I think candlelabra or something.  the set that came with it lasted for about 4 months.  One of them burnt out and when I went to replace it I saw that the glass had separated from the metal screw part.  I checked the other bulbs in the light and noticed they had doen the same.  I assumed it was because of the cheap bulbs that came with the ceiling fan.  So I purchased more and replaced them all.  Didn't think much more of it.  One night a similar thing happened except the glass fell out and burst on the floor.  Once again I checked the other bulbs.  They to have separated from the metal.  Does anyone know what would be causing this?  Way it was wired, faulty fixture, to much juice to the fixture?  Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 30, 2008)

Really cheap bulbs. Take the bulbs you have to a lighting center. Not the big box store. The bulbs we get nowadays are pure garbage. Sorry but that's the way things are starting to go.

Mabey I'm not the right guy to ask, I read that reply and think I may be a bit biased.   I was made in the USA.


----------



## CraigFL (May 1, 2008)

I agree about cheap bulbs but I'm not sure what the solution is to that... Another thing you need to consider is balancing your fan. An out of balance condition with a small vibration could be shortening their life too.


----------



## kok328 (May 1, 2008)

Try a brand name bulb rated/designed for use in ceiling fans.  I believe they have a heavier element to resist vibration.  Also check the voltage at the light socket, make sure it's not too high.


----------

